# Lidl not accepting AIB or BOI laser cards



## franmac (19 Dec 2008)

Was in Lidl Maynooth today and notices up advising customers that AIB or BOI laser cards are not been accepted. 

I wonder why.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (19 Dec 2008)

:O i used laser in lidl graystones yesterday morning.


----------



## woodbine (19 Dec 2008)

wasn't there a problem with AIB cards today?

http://www.rte.ie/business/2008/1219/payments.html


----------



## mathepac (19 Dec 2008)

Last week my local filling station wasn't accepting *any* plastic - back to normal today. LIDL in Galway took BoI Laser last week-end.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (19 Dec 2008)

no that i know of.used it tesco this afternoon and in bray book shop.


----------



## mcaul (20 Dec 2008)

The problem was with retailers who used AIB as their processing bank.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Dec 2008)

mcaul said:


> The problem was with retailers who used AIB as their processing bank.


 
My workplace was fine, and eveything goes through AIB


----------



## Lauren (20 Dec 2008)

I know of two failures in the past week for businesses who use AIB to process credit card transactions. Each failure lasted a few hours each. Very frustrating for retailers and consumers alike.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Dec 2008)

Apparently it wasn't out everywhere and that the AIB system was back at 90% capacity within a few hours.


----------



## Guest124 (20 Dec 2008)

Having actual cash in your pocket is so underated!


----------



## Rois (21 Dec 2008)

There have been ongoing problems with these cards for about 6 weeks now, but came to a head last saturday afternoon. Still some problems (with the AIB cards) but most are now being accepted.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 Dec 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> Having actual cash in your pocket is so underated!


 
In recessionary times cash may once again become the preferred mode of payment especially for the everyday transactions. Only today I overheard a young couple shopping, he said "go on get it if you want", she said " no, I've spent what I had and I don't want a credit card bill after Christmas".. sign of the new Ireland


----------



## bond-007 (23 Dec 2008)

Lidl were always choosy as to what cards they would accept. They are still refusing maestro only cards in some shops despite the fact that Maestro works in Lidl.
Alot of their staff don't know their own store policies as to card acceptance.


----------

